# No idea what to do



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

So, I'm 18 years old... and I have NO idea what to do with my life. 
I don't have A levels (but I do have GCSEs) so I can't go to (most) brick unis, but I can do Open Uni - infact I'm currently in the middle of a 1 year course called 'The Arts Past and Present'.
Long story short I'm not sure I'm enjoying the course that much, I hate writing the essays and (if I'm following the open uni route) to get a degree out of this it'll take another five and a half years to complete. 
Last year (Sept 09) I started A levels in Art and fashion, after six months I found out I really didn't like it so I quit.

My track record of doing courses is start-realise I dont like it-quit. I know that's not good but I don't want to train up in something and then be working till I'm 70 in a job I hate, it seems a waste of life.

My problem is... well I have no real talents, I'm not BAD at anything, just not exceptionally good at anything either. 

When my course comes to an end, I've got to decide what to do next... and to be honest, I have NO idea. No idea what I want to study, no idea what job I want to aim for. 

I realise nobody can really help me with this as it's my problem, I just kind of wanted to rant about it as it's really annoying me, I wish I could tell myself to buck up and decide already, haha. 
I feel really bad, all my friends are preparing to go off to university and have wonderful careers blah blah and here's me, still changing my mind every five minutes like a 13 year old.


----------



## ILoveCats (Jul 20, 2010)

This is exactly like me! :afr 
I pretty much have no idea where I'm going in life and have no real talents either, it sucks. 
But if what you're doing is really not what you want to do, then don't do it. Find something else :yes like you, I started a course and quit 6 months later because I hated it. I'm now studying something else entirely. 
If you finish the course you're on now, you might be able to study a different degree at uni if they allow it, I know some universities do
You should research your options or talk to someone who can help with careers


----------



## cenozoic (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to look around, and things will find you instead. Every career has it's difficulties, it's boring places, its mind dulling tasks, and dangers, but if you can march past it and be happy, then maybe that's something you should be doing.


----------



## torontoperson (Apr 20, 2011)

At your school, there should be a Guidance Department of sorts. Is there anyone there who can at least point you in the right direction? It is great that you are seriously looking at this but keep in mind, that most young people don't know what they want to do. Take care! Sometimes, choice can be overwhelming. By the way, there are personality tests that you can take that can lead you places.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Oops I forgot about this thread. Thanks for the advice everyone. 
*torontoperson* I'm not at school, haha. I dropped out over a year ago.

I think I'm just gonna (if I get the grades) carry on with this course, make it into a degree, just for the sake of having a degree. The workload isn't huge, if I can get a job or something besides it I should be fine. 
I'm not sure I'll ever get a job I enjoy, I'm way too lazy for that, but hey... that's life


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm also in the "I have no idea what to do with my life" boat. I'm constantly pressured to go to University at school, but there's no subject that I'm particularly interested in to pay a huge amount of money for. If you don't want to go with your degree, you could always look for an apprenticeship in something. You get paid while you're learning, so it's not that bad if you don't enjoy it.

http://www.apprenticeships.org.uk/

The downside is that they come up pretty rare, so it might not be a great fall back plan. If you do decide to carry on with your degree, good luck 

I also doubt I'll ever get a job I enjoy. I enjoy playing and making music though (Although I never wanted to study it, it'd suck the fun out of it). Hopefully that'll be my escape from 9 till 5 :b


----------

